# Gheenoe lowsider



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

1974 Gheenoe Lowsider, not as pretty as some of the others, but still a classic! Traveled all over the glades in this with a 6hp Johnsen and crossed White Water Bay in some NASTY WHEATHER!!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Finally. A real classic boat. 

I am getting together some pitures and ad's for gheenoe from back in the day.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see those lowsiders.

Any chance they will make a 15.4 lowsider for me? "NMZ" no motor?

Lowsiders are hard to find!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I would think it would be easier to make a lowsider from a highsider than it is the other way around.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Can't wait to see those lowsiders.
> 
> Any chance they will make a 15.4 lowsider for me?  "NMZ" no motor?
> 
> Lowsiders are hard to find!


Here's a perfect one I came across on Craigslistfor ya.  Note the customgheenoe.com sticker, so it might belong to a member over there.
http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/1076386734.html


----------



## nick_briglia (Nov 28, 2008)

I just picked up a 1982 Lowsider as a project skiff. The good thing about it is that it has only one quarter sized hole from a branch and about 10 coats of camo paint on it and thats it for a 27yr old boat(not bad if you ask me) I have started the rebuild and will be posting pics of her as it progress's and will be lookin for some insight on these skiffs as Ive never been in one and never really messed with one as far as adding decks and such. It was a deal I couldnt pass on and can use it as a secondary boat. Hopefully pics will be coming soon.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey HaMm3er

This is what that lowsider looked like less than a month ago when I sold it to another guy

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7520&sid=51a10d3c3e6f13c481ebc58c06ac01aa


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's one for $300 on craigslist...
http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/1098206346.html


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Curtis I got the pic of my 1977 lowsider inboard gheenoe if you need them.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Delivered a Lowsider to Frank at the Sebastion Bash ...

Sure Did Seem to Float Skinny  ;-)

                                                    dave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrbr7uRbbg8


----------

